
Challenging the Economic Crowd in Whispers, Not Shouts - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/02/business/02view.html?ref=business&pagewanted=all
======
Prrometheus
Of course, the real importance of this article is in the observation that its
thesis does not just apply to the discipline of Economics.

